# Seltsame Exception bei Code eines Spiele-Tutorials



## NixWisser (25. Mrz 2022)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich gerade durch ein Spiele-Programmier-Tutorial zu arbeiten und zwar https://quizdroid.wordpress.com/java-rpg-game-programmierung-tutorial-2-das-spielfeld/ 
In diesem Kapitel wird das Spielfeld erstellt. Ich habe den Code so wie er da steht übernommen und mich beim Anlegen der Resourcenordner eigentlich auch an die Anweisungen gehalten bekomme aber immer folgende Exception:

Exception in thread "Thread-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
    at gametutorial.Utils.loadFileAsString(Utils.java:23)
    at gametutorial.Level.<init>(Level.java:12)
    at gametutorial.Game.run(Game.java:27)
    at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Woran liegt das ich konnte nachdem ich jetzt echt viel Zeit mit dem Code verbracht habe einfach den Fehler nicht finden (habe ich vllt doch die Resourcen bei Eclipse falsch eingebunden, hab dahingehend nicht viel Erfahrung...). 
Da ich das Tutorium ansonsten echt gut finde und gern weiter durcharbeiten würde, würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag hätten.


----------



## Robert Zenz (25. Mrz 2022)

NixWisser hat gesagt.:


> Woran liegt das ich konnte nachdem ich jetzt echt viel Zeit mit dem Code verbracht habe einfach den Fehler nicht finden (habe ich vllt doch die Resourcen bei Eclipse falsch eingebunden, hab dahingehend nicht viel Erfahrung...).



Ich moechte wetten dass die Resource nicht gefunden wird hier: `Utils.class.getClass().getResource(path)`

Damit ist entweder der Pfad grundsaetzlich falsch, oder der Klassenpfad fuer die Resourcen stimmt nicht. Aber ohne jetzt dein Projekt zu sehen kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## NixWisser (25. Mrz 2022)

Mmh, ja. Hatte ich schon befürchtet. Also mein Projekt sieht so aus:


----------



## NixWisser (25. Mrz 2022)

Was mich gewundert hat ist, dass die Resource für das Tileset offenbar gefunden wurde, oder?


----------



## Robert Zenz (25. Mrz 2022)

Sieht eigentlich nicht falsch aus. Kontrollier bitte nochmal den Dateinamen, dass du da kein Leerzeichen oder so zu viel hast.

Nur so als Notiz fuer spaeter: In dem Tutorial wird von einem anderen Thread auf die GUI zugegriffen, das sollte man eigentlich nicht machen. Dass kann recht lustige Fehler produzieren, ist aber fuer dich jetzt relativ egal zum durcharbeiten vom Tutorial.


----------



## NixWisser (25. Mrz 2022)

Danke für die ganze superschnellen Rückmeldungen!
Also das mit dem falschen Pfadnamen hatte ich als erste schon überlegt, aber entweder bin ich mittlerweile zu blind irgendwas zu sehen oder es stimmt das alles:

```
TileSet tileSet = new TileSet("/tiles/rpg.png", 12, 12);
        level = new Level("/level/level1.txt", tileSet);
```


----------



## NixWisser (25. Mrz 2022)

So. Habe jetzt ein bisschen was umgebaut und jetzt funktionierts. Danke nochmal.


----------

